# What wheels you have on your allroad?



## s4bam (Jul 9, 2014)

Show me your 19 & 20inch wheels on your allroad. Looking to switch my wheels and just want ideas. Getting a good price on fifteen52 tarmacs any with those on? I’ll start with mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

